# Purdon and ompah fens visit



## cnycharles (Jun 17, 2015)

This upcoming weekend I may be traveling to southeastern Ontario southwest of Ottawa to see some native orchids. My friends ken, jerry and I went last year but were about two weeks too late and the amerorchis was well past and most of the showies past. I don't knife yet if I'm going and or when, but if anyone had interest they should let me know. I know exactly where the orchids are, just we were too late before 
Take care
Charles

Orchids from this weekend 

































Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 17, 2015)

Nice tour, Charles.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 17, 2015)

Have a great trip and do post when you get back. And thanks for these great photos.


----------



## Clark (Jun 18, 2015)

Dude, you are like a blood hound.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 18, 2015)

Amerorchis is on my original list of natives from ny that I don't have a flower pic of my own. Also it's much cooler up there than south jersey. Now that I have a not so old car I'm happy to go look when I can 



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## eggshells (Jun 18, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> Amerorchis is on my original list of natives from ny that I don't have a flower pic of my own. Also it's much cooler up there than south jersey. Now that I have a not so old car I'm happy to go look when I can
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Nice reginae, is that just one clump or a field of it?


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 18, 2015)

It was the largest clump in a broad area of that open area if fen. Nearby there were more in the 'rooms' in the more closed areas with trees. The ones out of direct sun had nicer color; this fen had orchids with the broadest lips.
These orchids are in upstate ny, there will be different orchids if I head up to Ontario (though there are Reginae up there as well) 



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## eggshells (Jun 18, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> It was the largest clump in a broad area of that open area if fen. Nearby there were more in the 'rooms' in the more closed areas with trees. The ones out of direct sun had nicer color; this fen had orchids with the broadest lips.
> These orchids are in upstate ny, there will be different orchids if I head up to Ontario (though there are Reginae up there as well)
> 
> 
> ...



There may be some up north Sask but I don't know any location. Used to be plenty here but I don't see them often while they yellow grows like a weed. I do have one in my garden which I think is from Europe originally (saw the label from the Garden Center) Anyways, it survived is first -40 and I'm inspired to get more.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. Lots of Goodyera in that patch. Say,"Hi", to Ken for me; and have fun in Canada. Remember to take your passport.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 18, 2015)

eggshells said:


> Anyways, it survived is first -40 and I'm inspired to get more.




That's impressive! Not sure if I would survive -40, so a plant doing it is something. 
Eric, I will pass along your regards to Ken. His wife is doing a little better but that's not saying a whole lot. Definitely will have my ID, and likely I will empty most everything out of the car so if they want to inspect it won't take long 
Quite a bit of Goodyera all over that one area, it's spreading quite a bit since I first started looking there. There's a nearby spot that has a clump of Goodyera in the woods and I was told by Bob Wellenstein that he transplanted some from where these pictured ones were growing to this other park area and they are growing and spreading there 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 18, 2015)

we look forward to hearing about the visit. Make sure to 'focus'.............


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> There's a nearby spot that has a clump of Goodyera in the woods and I was told by Bob Wellenstein that he transplanted some from where these pictured ones were growing to this other park area and they are growing and spreading there


I'll have to take a photo of the Greenwich Village colony to share.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 21, 2015)

Missed this thread earlier. Have a great trip and please do post photos.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 22, 2015)

We missed our trip up to the Bruce Peninsula this spring. I'm looking forward to your photos to make up for it.


----------

